# faire des fils de la tenture



## chinoisautodidacte

Bonjour à tous, en lisant :

On lui (à Marie-Antoinette en prison ) laisse quelques livres, mais on lui interdit les travaux d'auguille auxquels elle s'est toujours adonnée. Faute de mieux, elle fait des fils de la tenture des murs de sa cellule, des sortes de lacets qu'elle vide et dévide entre ses doigts. Une sorte de quenouille de l'absurde.(...)

ici ''faire des fils de la tenture'' signifie-t-il que la reine défait en fait la tenture en en retirant les fils ? Et la phrase suivante, ''des sortes de lacets qu'elle vide et dévide entre ses doigts'', est un développement explicatif de cette action ? On peut la comprendre comme ''comme si elle vide et dévide des sortes de lacets'' ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Chimel

Avec l'accumulation des _de_, la phrase n'est pas très claire. Il faut comprendre: elle fait des fils à partir de la tenture des murs de sa cellule, donc oui elle défait la tenture pour en faire des fils.



chinoisautodidacte said:


> On peut la comprendre comme ''comme si elle vide et dévide des sortes de lacets'' ?


Oui, d'accord.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Il faut comprendre: elle fait des fils à partir de la tenture des murs de sa cellule, donc oui elle défait la tenture pour en faire des fils.


Oui, encore que l'on peut se demander si ce n'est pas plutôt qu'elle fait des sortes de lacets à partir des fils de la tenture des murs de sa cellule.

Je ne suis en revanche pas d'accord pour le reste. Il est inexact de dire que c'est « *comme si* elle vide et dévide des sortes de lacets ». À partir des fils de la tenture, elle confectionne des sortes de lacets, c'est-à-dire des cordons qui ressemblent à des lacets. Puis elle les vide et dévide entre ses doigts. Elle le fait vraiment ; il n'y a pas de « comme si ».


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

Maître Capello said:


> À partir des fils de la tenture, elle confectionne des sortes de lacets, c'est-à-dire des cordons qui ressemblent à des lacets.


J'ai réfléchi de nouveau et je pense qu'il s'agit pas de ''confectionenr des lacets'' mais d'une continuation c'est-à-dire ''elle fait des fils des sortes de lacets'', lacet prend ici le sens de ''Cordon de fil utilisé pour la confection de dentelle d'imitation''. Puisque tout le passage dit qu'on lui interdit les travaux d'aiguille donc elle cherche des fils à partir de la tenture des murs, notamment des lacets de la tenture qu'elle vide et dévide. En plus, il paraît peu harmonieux pour l'auteur de montrer qu'elle vide et dévide une oeuvre d'aiguille après l'achever. Il suffit de montrer qu'elle fait des fils de fortune.


----------



## plantin

C'est un geste machinal, une sorte de TOC, qui traduit une grande nervosité, pour occuper ses mains puisqu'on lui interdit une activité réelle. Elle pourrait tout aussi bien se ronger les ongles.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

plantin said:


> Elle pourrait tout aussi bien se ronger les ongles


Justement, pourriez-vous me sortir du doute que je m'empêtre jusqu'à présent ? Puisque j'en ai pas la réponse que j'ai sollicitée : quel est le sens exact de ''des sortes de lacets qu'elle vide et dévide entre ses doigts'' en l'occurence ? ''Faute de mieux, elle fait des fils de la tenture des murs de sa cellule'', cela je comprends, elle fait des fils à partir de la tenture, en retirant de ses fils tramés. Mais après ? Est-ce que ''des sortes de lacets qu'elle vide et dévide entre ses doigts'' suit sémantiquement la phrase précédante dans sa strictement continuation, c'est-à-dire, ''.....de la tenture des murs de sa cellule, (et notamment/entre autre/en particulier/tout précisément), des sortes de lacets qu'elle vide et dévide...puisque ''lacet'' ici me semble signifier, selon TFLi, ''cordon de fil utilisé pour la confection de dentelle d'imitation'', donc dans le domaine de passementerie, une sorte de dentelle au lacet, ''vider et dévider'' c'est justement défaire cette dentelle au lacet dont on broche la tenture, puis enrouler ces fils ainsi obtenus autour du doigt.
Hélas ! Difficile de comprendre clairement ces affaires de femme....


----------



## plantin

Moi, je vois cela très simplement: elle tire des fils (assez longs sûrement) du tissu de la tenture de la cellule, puis les enroule et les déroule machinalement autour de son (ses) doigt(s).


----------



## k@t

chinoisautodidacte said:


> ''vider et dévider'' c'est justement défaire cette dentelle au lacet


Non (revoir le commentaire 3 de Maitre Capello).
1- Elle tire des fils de la tenture.
2- Avec ces fils, elle forme des sortes de lacets (en entrelaçant, en tressant, en entortillant les fils).
3- Une fois "fabriqués", elle ne défait pas ces lacets, mais elle les vide /enroule et les dévide / déroule autour des ses doigts (comme on peut le faire avec un chapelet, par exemple).
Il me semble que _vider _est un peu étrange et serait à la rigueur plutôt synonyme de _dévider _qu'antonyme, mais je comprends comme plantin : _enrouler / dérouler._
(idéalement, il ne devrait pas y avoir de virgule devant _des sortes de lacets._)


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Il me semble que _vider _est un peu étrange


Oui, j'avais cherché au début de ce fil ce sens de vider, y compris dans de vieux dicos; j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'emploie dans ce sens que dans cette expression figée "vider et dévider".


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> 2- Avec ces fils, elle forme des sortes de lacets (en entrelaçant, en tressant, en entortillant les fils).
> 3- Une fois "fabriqués", elle ne défait pas ces lacets


Et pourquoi pas ? Je l'imagine très bien défaire et refaire ("entre ses doigts") sans cesse les tresses qu'elle a fabriquées avec les fils de la tenture.


----------



## k@t

Oui pourquoi pas, mais la formulation serait pour le moins maladroite.
Il vaudrait alors mieux dire *qu’elle vide et dévide (avec ses doigts - *et non _entre ses doigts - _bon ptêt que la Reine était plus agile de ses mains que je ne le suis) et cette formulation ne fonctionnerait que si les fils étaient tortillés entre eux et non tressés (mais pourquoi pas, puisqu’on ne connait pas le détail de la fabrication) et encore mieux *qu’elle fait et défait*. Puisque *dévider* signifier *dérouler* et non *défaire* – bon il existe aussi un sens « débrouiller / démêler », mais qui est a priori plutôt figuré que concret.


----------



## JClaudeK

post: 17189615 said:
			
		

> Une sorte de quenouille de l'absurde.


Alors ses doigts seraient la quenouille ?


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Alors ses doigts seraient la quenouille ?


Pourquoi pas ? Mais ça semble vous gêner, qu'est-ce qui vous gêne ?
On peut aussi comprendre que la quenouille n’est pas à prendre dans son sens premier, mais dans celui métonymique : la bobine de fil.
C’est d’ailleurs à ce dernier sens que j’ai spontanément pensé, mais les deux me paraissent fonctionner l’un et l’autre, sans même d’ailleurs s’exclure – bien que syntaxiquement l’interprétation _bobine_ me parait plus pertinente que l’interprétation _instrument_ (mais ça peut se discuter, et l'antécédent de _quenouille _peut tout à fait être _ses doigts_) : aussi bien les doigts-quenouilles, que les fils/lacets-quenouilles relèvent de l’absurde, soulignent l’absurdité de la situation, du geste.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

Après m'être plongé dans un tas de mots liés à ''dévider'' ( écheveau, bobine, chapelet, etc.), j'arrive maintenant à compléter davantage l'image manquée : *dans la foulée* elle fait des sortes de lacets (=tresses) de ces fils ainsi tirés qu'elle ???? et déroule entre ses doigts (probablement sans cesse et ce qui va durée toute la journée).

Pour ma part, il me reste ce mot fatal ''vider'' à comprendre dans le sens de ''enrouler''. Certes on peut en déduire de dévider mais c'est seulement une déduction, pas de compréhension linguistique pour moi...vider peut-il prendre le sens de ''enrouler'' ?? Je vide ma poubelle, mon poulet dans sa préparation culinaire, mon esprit qui est maintenant très brouillé......


----------



## k@t

chinoisautodidacte said:


> vider peut-il prendre le sens de ''enrouler''


En principe non. 
Pour rester dans le contexte du filage, on peut _vider le fuseau, dévider la quenouille ou la bobine ou le fil_ ; mais – sauf s’il existe un sens que je n’ai pas (encore) trouvé dans les dictionnaires -, a priori il n’est pas possible de vider _un fil / lacet / chapelet_ entre ses doigts.
Cependant, je crois qu’il ne faut pas que tu bloques sur ce terme, il me parait que l’interprétation _vider / dévider = enrouler / dérouler_ fonctionne très bien ici. 
Par ailleurs, même si le sens n'était pas celui-ci, il me semble que ça ne changerait pas fondamentalement le sens global du propos.
Cela dit,  je conçois que tu aies envie que les choses soient certaines et précises.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Mais ça semble vous gêner, qu'est-ce qui vous gêne ?


Rien ne me gêne. C'était une simple question.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

k@t said:


> soient certaines et précises


oui en effet c'est cette circonstanece-là que j'appréhende le plus puisque le sens exact du mot ici est plus celui bien adhéré et ''consacré'' au TFLi et l'auteur exige une intuition linguistique propre à ceux qui ont le français comme la langue maternelle. 
Cela étant dit, franchement j'envie bien cette aptitude de deviner. En l'occurence on devine le sens ''enrouler/dérouler'' à partir de ''???/dévider'' comme un jeu de l'analogie ''morphologique'' ?


----------



## JClaudeK

chinoisautodidacte said:


> En l’occurrence on devine le sens ''enrouler/dérouler'' à partir de ''???/dévider'' comme un jeu de l'analogie ''morphologique'' ?


Pour moi, il y aurait une analogie *morphologique* entre "faire / défaire" et "vider / dévider". Le problème est que


k@t said:


> a priori il n’est pas possible de vider _un fil / lacet / chapelet_ entre ses doigts.


et que _vider_ n'est pas le contraire de _dévider_.

Donc, le plus probable (en tout cas pour moi) est que l'auteur, sans doute pas très au courant du vocabulaire des "travaux manuels féminins" s'est trompé dans le choix des mots. Très vraisemblablement, il voulait dire ''enrouler/dérouler, dévider''.

Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de se casser la tête sur ce petit détail (sans importance historique) ?


----------



## plantin

Il faut chercher à *vuider *pour comprendre le sens, parce que le terme sous sa forme actuelle n'est plus utilisé.
Par contre dévider est encore utilisé. Voir ici en quoi consistait vider et dévider un fuseau:


> *Dévider, dévidage, dévidoir* : [probablement de la même famille que « vider »] On rappelle en effet qu’au cours du processus ancien de production du fil, celui-ci se retrouvait enroulé sur un _*fuseau*_. L’opération suivante consistait à « vider le fuseau » de ce fil pour en faire des *écheveaux* et, pour ce faire, on utilisait un *dévidoir*. L’écheveau permet, par exemple, d’entreprendre de nouvelle opérations … de lavage, de teinture … ou/et de rembobinage du fil.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

JClaudeK said:


> Très vraisemblablement, il voulait dire ''enrouler/dérouler, dévider''.


Ah d'accord ! Merci infiniment, il faut imputer plutôt la cause du doute possible à l'auteur. Par là je me sens libéré de l'obsession puisque normalement, quand un apprenant étranger n'arrive pas à comprendre tel ou tel usage pratiqué par une personne de cette langue maternelle, il impute cette incompréhension toujours à son infirmité intellectuelle tout en ignorant automatiquement les incuries de la part de l'auteur.

Je sais qu'on doit savoir distribuer correctement ''l'énergie du sérieux'' et trouver le juste milieu pour regarder les phrases qui ne sont pas rigoureusement valables. Cette faiblesse éventuelle de la part des auteurs est pourtant difficile à prévoir pour un apprenant étranger, sinon à percevoir, puisque les auteurs sont couverts à ses yeux d'une aura du correct complet et censés être ''irréprochables'', comme un certain monsieur François Fillon.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

plantin said:


> consistait vider et dévider un fuseau


techniquement parlant, vider le fuseau de son fil pour faire l'echeveau, là je comprends l'action mais l'image consiste principalement en déroulement du fil en vidant le fuseau, jusque-là vider semble signifier aussi dérouler, sauf si on exige que la ligne de souligement soit mise sous ce ''faire l'echeveau'', d'où ''enrouler'' ?


----------



## JClaudeK

plantin said:


> au cours du processus ancien de production du fil, celui-ci *se retrouvait enroulé *sur un _fuseau_. L’opération suivante consistait à « vider le fuseau » de ce fil pour en faire des écheveaux et, pour ce faire, on utilisait un *dévidoir*.


Et si je comprends bien, "vider" et "dévider" sont des synonymes, donc _''des sortes de lacets qu'elle vide et dévide entre ses doigts'' _n'a pas de sens ?


----------



## plantin

L’ambiguïté vient du fait que dévider, me semble-t-il, peut vouloir dire enrouler ou dérouler selon les contextes:
La définition la plus claire me semble être celle du Larousse, car elle juxtapose les deux sens:
Quand on parle de fil: dévider = "Mettre du fil en écheveau ou en pelote", donc l'enrouler (c'est le sens ancien de la fileuse qui avec ses doigts, prend la masse de laine pour en faire du fil et l'enrouler sur le fuseau).
mais pour un câble: "Dérouler ce qui est enroulé : Dévider des câbles." Et c'est plutôt ce qu'on comprend aujourd'hui.


----------



## volo

Il se peut bien que l'explication ne se situe pas sur le plan de la technique utilisée mais sur celui de la linguistique proprement dite, la répétition de deux verbes synonymiques dans la narration pouvant être considérée comme une figure d'insistance (il y a des cas où la redondance, loin d'être une erreur, sert à exprimer la même idée par une accumulation de synonymes) comme montré ici par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> dévider = "Mettre du fil en écheveau ou en pelote", donc l'enrouler


Je dirais plutôt que c'est une question de point de vue, car dans toutes ces opérations, on déroule du fil d'un côté pour l'enrouler de l'autre. On *déroule* en effet le fil qui est sur le fuseau pour l'*enrouler* en écheveau ou en pelote…


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

plantin said:


> L’ambiguïté


Oui j'ai remarqué dans les définitions données dans le TFLi et j'ai été en effet troublé par l'acception de ''mettre en pelote, en echeveau'' et votre développement m'a donné une autre explication : vider et dévider c'est dans la réalité dérouler ( vider le fuseau ) et enrouler ''dévider le fil pour le mettre en echeveau)...quel dédale pour l'esprit !


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> on déroule du fil d'un côté pour l'enrouler de l'autre. On *déroule* en effet le fil qui est sur le fuseau pour l'*enrouler* en écheveau ou en pelote…


Oui, justement, c'est exactement ce que fait cette pauvre Marie-Antoinette avec ses doigts, "vider-dévider", et on a la réponse depuis un bon moment déjà...


----------

